# Little-Bits-N-Pieces Reservation List



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

EDIT 3-3-15: First doe is due in 4 days, the rest have 35 days and less to go. I'm offering a special on the buck kids and doe kids I'm not retaining. 
*Reserve them now and the kid price is $250 each BUCK OR DOE, regularly priced at $300-700 depending on the kid.* 
ALL my does have superior genetic lines, many many grand champions, several in their pedigrees have very high national placings, and best national udders. 
The buck they are bred to is from an unproven dam due to her first freshening mastitis, but his grand dams has many national placings, 1st national udder, best of breed, best in show, reserve national udder, etc. 
Can provide dam line and sire line pictures.
Shipping can be arranged.

First up is Sweet-Dreams TheLightOfTheMoon 1*M. Due March 7th. Bred to Sweet-Dreams Bwild Nehru. She is pictured as a 2yr old first freshener. She milked 18.5lbs last year.
All buck reservations are available, 1 doe retained, 1 doe possible reserved. If you would like a doe, let me know, as the 1st reservation is not concrete yet.








2nd is Sweet-Dreams SS Babette. Due April 3rd. Bred to Sweet-Dreams Bwild Nehru. Pictured as a 2yr old first freshener, milked 17lbs steady last year.
All buck reservations available, 1 doe retained, 2nd choice available








3rd is Shining-Moon Coup De Grace LA-VEEV FS89. Due April 7th. Bred to Sweet-Dreams Bwild Nehru. Pictured as a yearling first freshener, peaked at 15-16lbs that year, milked 16.5lbs when I bought her in late august (I do not know what her peak and production for 2014 was, they didn't say)
All buck reservations available, 1st doe retained, 2nd available








4th is LBNP Clarice (reg pending. she is out of Badger-Creek Tess and Badger-Creek Wile-E-Coyote) Due March 26th-April 1st. Bred to Sweet-Dreams Bwild Nehru. Pictured at 7 years old, milked out. Maintains about 10lbs each year.
1st buck reserved, 2nd available, 1st doe retained, 2nd available.















5th is LBNP BN Extra Fancy (reg pending. out of Clarice and Sweet-Dreams Bwild Nehru)**she is bred back to her sire, I would prefer bucks not be asked for, but might sell one depending on how she freshens and how the kids turn out** Due April 7th.
All I have really is her baby pic, and she was pretty gawky right there, will get a set up picture soon.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wish I could get a buck out of Moon:sigh:
Can't afford one right now but maybe next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well you could always sell a bunch of yours as bottle babies, you have several does due before Moon :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all so stunning ! Im in love with Moon , Babette and Coup , Clarice and Fancy  I couldnt leave anyone out , lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful gals Lacie~well, for alpines


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sure you two don't want a kid from one?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeahhhhhhhhh........I have my 3 girls from the "rough side o' the tracks"....lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well you could always sell a bunch of yours as bottle babies, you have several does due before Moon :lol:


If I can get a bunch of mine sold I'll see if I can convince the authorities (aka parents:lol that I need another buck. Which I do, since I want to breed at 4 of Adonis's babies this year.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do i do i do , but i can't right now :sigh: maybe one day though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> If I can get a bunch of mine sold I'll see if I can convince the authorities (aka parents:lol that I need another buck. Which I do, since I want to breed at 4 of Adonis's babies this year.


Excellent... :lol: She does have really nice looking bucks, so does Babette, haven't seen a Coup buck yet


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The authorities will probably say I already have a buck.....they don't understand:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well... you can show them this... :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey no need to rub in the fact that my buck is CAE+ :lol: JK, I'll ask though, we'll see


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

If I could.......maybe in a few years!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump.

Moon is due in 20 days :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump, Moon has 18 days left.
37-43 for Clarice
46 for Babette
49 for Coup and Fancy


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

your girls are so pretty. If I wasn't at capacity I'd be jumping to buy a kid from you. I have already turned into a buck collector more than is good for me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump!
11 days left for Moon :woohoo:
30-38 days for Clarice
39 days for Babette
42 days for Coup and Fancy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump! 10 days for Moonie!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish, I wish, I wish, there I sed it 3 times! Aww dang it, I'm still in Az.:tear:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

8 more days! :stars: I don't think she's going to wait that long though, her udder started filling, ligs seem lower (not going yet, just sinking), and it looks like the babies are carrying a bit lower.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought yours usually went later like 155?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They do, her and Clarice especially. Unless she just wants to fill early and kid late :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

6 more days! Moon's in that "don't touch me, I'll kill you" phase today, so that tells me she'll probably kid before or on her due date.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

4 more days! Still holding onto those does...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's 69" around tonight, maybe she'll have 6lb twins instead of 4lb twins :slapfloor:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No! there must be more than twins in there!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know, she's never had more or less than twins. She's not a lot bigger than she was last year either :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's what I say , gotta be trip does in there


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That'd be awesome! But if they're triplet bucks forget about, I'll just take the milk and she can give me nothing :slapfloor:
She was talking up a storm the other day, then I asked her if she had does in there, she immediately quit talking to me and looked away! Wouldn't look at me for an hour! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twin does seems perfect! I would love twin does from my girls but something's telling me they aren't going to comply. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ligs are a teeny bit lower, looking looser back there. I say on Sunday :lol:

Countdown days are,
Moon - 3 days
Buffy (50% doe) - 21 days
Clarice - 22 days
Biagia - 27 days (please keep her in your thoughts if you would, she's currently down off and on, got some stuff on the way for her)
Babette - 31 days
Coup - 34 days
Fancy - 34 days
Edna - 40 days
Ebony (boer) - 122 days :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll pray for Biagia!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe Moon and Tansy will kid on the same day. Tansy is due Sunday and almost always kids on her 150 day.
I hope there's nothing wrong with Biagia.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, it means a lot :hug: her babies are the ones I want to see the most. I think she's carrying triplets, she had quads last time. When I checked on her last night she was up and walking after I gave her 8 tums a few hours earlier, which would be the equivalent of half a bottle of MFO solution. So I think she's getting hypocalcemic.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keeping you guys in my prayers Lacie :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good news! She was outside sun bathing today, first time in almost 3 days, and she's been in their house almost 24/7 the past 3 days as well. The only time she'd get up is when I made her. 
When I went out she got up and came over to me, her diarrhea seems to have stopped, we're at cow patty/clumps now. She's been walking around all morning, cudding today. I gave her some more tums (no small feat as she hates them, haha), probios, penicillin (she had a snotty nose, and breathing sounded off when this started), and b-complex.

But in the battle of the tums, I found out that one of my FF's likes tums!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's great news Lacie ! I sure hope she is past it now. 
Poor baby . For her to have gotten up to go outside the. To get up to come to you means she's gaining her strength back


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay Biagia!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I was super happy to see her outside by her own will and walking by choice! Poor girl, of course it happens to her though, she's my favorite and has the kids I'm most looking forward to! I have a bunch of stuff that should be here next thursday, to keep her from relapsing or going ketotic. 
She has 26 days to day 150, she just needs to hang in until day 145! 

And in Moon news, nada thing going on :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How's Moon today? Same?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty much. Back end is looser, but her ligs haven't changed.
Biagia is doing good today and isn't fighting me when I give her the tums anymore.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I am so glad Biagia is feeling better!! And now I've gotta ask...I've tried sounding out her name different ways, but none of them sound "right"...how do you pronounce Biagia??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bee-ah-zjah is the best way I can figure out how to put it in a pronunciation  The zjah sound at the end is like the ending of the name Elijah.
It's a tough name to try to pronounce if you've never heard it before


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That explains that :roll::shrug::dancedgi:
I like that name.  I'm surprised I was pronouncing it right all along , lol. 
Glad she's feeling better . Come on Moon !!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I keep telling her, anytime now, we're all waiting to see those pretty little girls in there, she doesn't care in the slightest :lol:
Biagia is already filling her udder, it's going to be gigantic again, if I were to milk her now, I'd probably get 3/4 of a gallon, and she isn't due for another 3.5 weeks. Her buck kids name will be Brigade 

They aren't eating the crappy Purina mineral the feed store had, so I had them order another bag of the Vitaferm... that's going to cost about $53-56, I so wish it was cheaper!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bee-ah-zjah is the best way I can figure out how to put it in a pronunciation  The zjah sound at the end is like the ending of the name Elijah.
> It's a tough name to try to pronounce if you've never heard it before


Yay, I wasn't too far off, I was leaning towards Bee-AH-jee-a. Can;t wait to see her littles!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Me either, they will be a blast from the past, beings that they're from an AI buck out of an 80's buck  This year I want to AI her to Falcon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

We're at day 150! :stars: so in other words, 5 more days to wait :lol: her back end is looser, ligs feel like they might be lower, maybe. Tail head is raised.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay Moon:stars: Come on babies!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Drop them babies Moon :woohoo:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She'll wait another couple days


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh I'm sure! I have a big box of towels for kidding coming on monday, so she'll probably go right before I get it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

151..... nothing yet, she's just been yelling at me all morning because she doesn't want to be in a tiny pen where she can't be herd queen :lol:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 151..... nothing yet, she's just been yelling at me all morning because she doesn't want to be in a tiny pen where she can't be herd queen :lol:


Are you sure that's why she's yelling? Are you sure it's not, "Where are those towels!? I'm ready! " :lol::lol::lol:

Let's hope she holds out for those nice new towels though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, no her ligs are still very much there and her udder isn't filled hardly at all. She shut up as soon as I sat down with her :lol: 
She did refuse the grain though :chin:

But it don't think it's going to be today, and probably not tomorrow either.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

$250 offer is still up for Moons bucks ~ _Might_ take payments just to get them out of here....
If she has twin bucks again, I'll let them go for $150 each.

This is last years buck at 2 days old.

And 2013's buck at approx 1 week old.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And this is a 1 day old buck kid out of Babette, sired by Moons 2013 buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So sunk in, yet ligs so firm :hair: :lol:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I soooooo love the cou blanc color!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I prefer a chamoisee myself


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ugh. Chamoisee.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I love them, and pied is awesome too.

I threw Moon back in the pen, I'll bring her back up to the house in 4 days when she's ready to have them :lol:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I prefer a chamoisee myself


Really :think: want to triad?!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, probably not


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok ok not to steal he thread but what is THIS color pattern?? I'm at a loss. I have several kids with this color this year. Their sire has th s same pattern and his papers say bucks in but he isn't brown and black. Its white/gray and black. I know you are an alpine gal OP that's why I'm asking u


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cou Noir, I've only ever had one of those and she was an Alpine-Nubian-Boer mix! I'm jealous, very rare color. 
Cou Noir by definition is black front quarters and white hind quarters, there are variations with each color though.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That is what I thought but I've had a few breeders tell me no because you noir has no blab on their back end at all. More like a black headed/caped boer?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok what about this one? I was thinking a chammie with overlay of tan? The smaller one in front. I'm just stumped what to write on their papers. I ended up so far with four of the cou noir colored babies.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No, I've seen them with black tails. It's very rare so you hardly ever see them, I would imagine they can have black on the legs as well.
But he doesn't fit any other color other than Cou Noir. 

He is interesting, the more I look at him the more he looks like a reverse cou blanc, but there isn't such a thing with ADGA...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Exactly!! A reverse cou blanc! Maybe that's just what I'll put on her papers lol I love the cool patterns I've gotten so far.

By the way, I'd so buy a buckling of moons if I wasn't so far way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, you have some interesting colors there! That isn't any of the colors :lol: I'd see if you can put reverse two tone chamoisee.... normally the front end is the light end. Are these experimental, grade, or american?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'd put reverse cou blanc for the one, and reverse two tone chamoisee for the other. Some fun colors you got going on there! Send some of that my way!
What are the bloodlines?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you were closer I would have straight across traded you a buckling for one of your cou noir/reverse cou blancs! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

rebelINny said:


> Ok ok not to steal he thread but what is THIS color pattern?? I'm at a loss. I have several kids with this color this year. Their sire has th s same pattern and his papers say bucks in but he isn't brown and black. Its white/gray and black. I know you are an alpine gal OP that's why I'm asking u


He looks like my buck! I had him down as a light buckskin. Was I wrong? :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LBNP, I can't wait to see Moon kid, she is lovely.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well the kids pictured are F2 mini-Alpines, but I have several standard girls I'd love to breed to standard for more lines. The lines on these guys are not real well known but there's Heavenly-hooves, Willow Run, and Coach Farms (huge 900 head working dairy) on the alpine sides and old mountain farm (awesome Nigerian breeder), maiden song, buttin' heads, Irish whisper, gay-nor, and velvet acres on the Nigerian side. These kids dam gives me a gallon a day, and she is a shortie lol
Their sire just won Best Senior Buck in Show with MDGA th s past October.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I recognise Willow Run for sure, not so much the others :lol:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well Coach Farm is all about milk and production but they do keep the best of the best as sites and milking does, most of their herd is no longer registered as there are too many for them to keep up with. Thankfully about 8 years ago I bought up a few bottle baby does and paid a little extra for papers. Willa (kids pictured are out of her) is a doe out of one of those initial doelings. Heavenly hooves is on a lot of alpine papers in these parts


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Just for reference this is my buck Zeus, the sire of the kids I pictured.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Udder is filling and ligs are going! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Getting looser back there and she's not enjoying standing. Got the kid crate washed up, gotta go to the P.O and get the towels, go to the grocery store and get a case of water or soda for the bottles to freeze the colostrum in, then come back here and wait for those doe kids!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Woohoo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ligs are gone, getting discharge. Laying down and talking/grunting off and on. Getting closer!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't wait! Hope you get doelings


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay for babies! I can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I love them, and pied is awesome too.


I think my opinion has been severely bruised by Alex:lol: I hated that buck, I didn't have anything against chamoisee but I got nothing but chamoisee kids from him and they all turned out crappy with crappy udders. I have never owned a chamoisee goat besides my buck that has even decent conformation


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just got back from town. She's super uncomforable, and her tail head is raised way up, very hollowed out in the rump. 
I think she might be getting mild contractions every now and then.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I put Moon down this morning. She had ring womb and was not able to deliver her kids. Couldn't get her dilated with manual stimulation. She had buck doe twins. To doe was dead, couldn't get her going. Flashy little cou blanc like momma. The buck is a really pretty cou clair. He's hanging in there. Hope he makes it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh noooo...so sorry to hear you lost her and the doeling. Praying the buckling hangs in there for you. :hug:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh Lacie...I'm sooo sorry:hug::hug:  
I hope the buckling makes it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Am so sorry to hear that and freaky that we too were out late with a problem kidding last night. In our case a massive single buck kid. Thankfully in the right position but still just to big to come out. Finally had to get the snare around the head to pull on that as well as the front feet. Thank God we got him out. His face is still a little swollen but his poor tongue was all swollen. But everything worked out. I so wish it woulda for you as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lacie I can't put into words how very sorry I am about Moon. 
For you to have to go through this by yourself is just beyond devastating. My heart is breaking for you. I'm in shock over what you had to experience. God knows you are too and will be for quite a while. 
If I could only turn back time and change all this for you I would. 
All this pain everyone is experiencing is breaking my heart and making feel I don't want to do this anymore. It's just too heartbreaking. 
Again I'm so very sorry honey. 
((( hugs ))).


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Lacie I'm so sorry to hear that about Moon.  Sorry the doeling didn't make it either.  That's heartbreaking. So so sorry. 

I hope the little bucky hangs in there. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone :hug: It won't be the same without her  But the little buckling is hanging in there. His breathing has regulated and he's doing ok now. He's up and walking, peed about 20 times today. Still doesn't know how to suck yet. I just tubed him an ounce, will tube another ounce in about 45 minutes.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh man I'm so so sorry! Gosh what a rough year for so many people.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the little guy. 7lbs 10oz. He's perked up a lot since I tubed him. He's still figuring out standing and walking.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The darker pics are more true to his color.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww he's so cute! Glad you were able to save him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry about Moon. :hug: Baby boy is precious and wonderful, I'm so glad you have him.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no!! So sorry to hear about moon;( I had the same thing happen to me on Valentines day as Dave, that was so scary.. Everything turned out okay thankfully, but so very heartbroken for you, how aweful...;( Glad the boy is okay. What exactly is ring womb?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is ADORABLE!!  What a cutie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ring womb is the term used for when the cervix fails to dilate. Absolutely closed shut preventing anything to come out of the uterus. 
When I initially checked her, her cervix was so tightly closed I doubt a needle would fit through it. I had my hand in her for over an hour trying to stimulate the cervix to get it to open. And by the end of that it was only open enough to fit maybe a pencil through the first two rings, couldn't even get the other rings to open. Tried all night and gave up by 1am.
Tried lute on the cervix, nada. Could not get her to open for anything. 
I keep thinking that if I had just put her down and got them out earlier, the doe kid would have been alive, but every thing happens for a reason right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry Lacie :hug: How old was Moon?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have ringwomb too I guess (5 kids and never dilate) poor girl, but you did all you could and you saved the buck and that is quite a feat in itself!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie! I'm so sorry you lost Moon and the doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She was 4, would have been 5 on April 5th, still had another 5-8 years ahead of her  But her buckling is doing good, tubed him twice he's still not quite sure about the whole bottle thing and that he actually has to suck and/or swallow. He's eaten a total of 3.5 ounces himself (probably actually only 3oz himself, he drooled out a bit each time I fed him), and I tubed him with an ounce and a half. So he's had 5 ounces or so, so far. It took 2 hours before he stopped shaking and panting after his "birth", so that was a bit of a delay in getting colostrum in him. What amazed me though, neither kid was in distress. Completely clean sacks and fluids!
He is definitely going to have to have a special name, he'll be staying here for a long while.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you given him his cc of b complex yet Lacie? He can have it orally the first 24 hours. It will help wake up his brain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I was going to but couldn't find any syringes or needles (that's why I put in an order with jeffers). So he didn't get any. But he's doing great this morning, his plumbing all works, eating well now.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww such a handsome boy Lacie Glad you could save him
I agree, he needs a special name


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry, I have been following your thread and missed it yesterday.
My thoughts and prayers are with you. The little boy is darling and so happy to see he is doing well.

My ND doe Gladys had a similair issue on sunday. She was a ff and this is my first year raising goats. I kept watching her and after several hours new there was a problem. I called the breeder and she came right over. She put her finger in and said that she just felt a bump nothing was open. 
She had me go in the house and get frankensense and lavender essential oils. We put a drop on each ear. I then did tiny circular rubbing on her ears while she worked on her cervix.
It took what seemed like forever(not sure of the real time, maybe an hour) but she just kept working on it until she final could get her hand in(she has a tiny hand).
Once she got in there was a very large Breech buck. She pulled him out and he was alive, then a very tiny not quite finished dead buck and then a life little doe.
I was prepared to have to call the vet when she said she was not dialated. I wish things would have worked out for you as well. 
It breaks my heart when someone on here looses one of their goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh wow, everyone is having trouble  So glad yours had a happy ending though!

The little buckling is doing great today, he's eaten between 16.5 and 17oz since 8am this morning. I think I like Moons Legacy for a reg name, but still on the fence about it. His nickname is Fenris, lol.

Next two does due are daughter and mother, Buffy and Clarice. Due the 24th and 25th. Fingers crossed. Then Biagia on the 31st, Babette on the 3rd, Coup and Fancy on the 7th and Edna on the 13th.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh I like the name! A boy outta such a beautiful doe should have a regal name 

Just had a thought if you dont choose that name. I know some of the other planets in our system have moons with names. If there is a good one then you could still pay tribute that way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So my sister likes LightOfTheMoon's Fenris, lots of others like Moon's Legacy, someone floated the name Beam of Light, which one do you guys like best?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Legacy


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

legacy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wolf Moon Rising :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bad Moon Rising :lol:

But I like Legacy too


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Legacy


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Legacy ️


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so, LightOfTheMoon's Legacy, or Moon's Legacy?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Moon's Legacy


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Either is good!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think I like LightOfTheMoon's Legacy better


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Moon of Hope
Twilight Moon
Moons Eclipse
Moon Walker
Moons Mighty Fenris
Moons Legacy of Fenris


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Moons Shadow
Moon Shadow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

7 days left for Clarice
8 days left for Buffy
14 days left for Biagia
17 days left for Babette
21 days left for Coup & Fancy
27 days left for Edna

Think blue and pink for Clarice and Biagia, and pink for everyone else! :kidred: :kidblue: 
Plans have changed, after loosing Moon, all does will be retained this year as most look like they have singles, Biagia has twins most likely. Ones that don't fit the bill will be sold as yearling milkers next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

In Biagia news.... 11 days!!! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: She's looking a tad round :chin: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my ! Round like a bagel , lol. 
Poor thing , lol. She's a pretty gal


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know how they get around like they do when they get so big, their legs are only so strong :lol: Especially her, she not only has a big belly, but she's the one with the mammoth udder, she has to cope with both :lol:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

A tad, :ROFL:
I second the bagel. She looks like she swalled an inner tube.
Poor thing,


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh gosh , lol. When she waddles do you hear the milk swishing around ? LOL.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: No, I just cringe when I see her walking away, her udder is just so freaking huge! :shocked: It looks like it would be a pain to support!
I wish I had a picture of her last year when she was pregnant with the quads, she hid them very well. We thought triplets at most, maybe big twins. This year we're thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So now we have,
4 days left for Clarice
5 days left for Buffy
11 days left for Biagia
14 days left for Babette
18 days left for Coup & Fancy
24 days left for Edna


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If thats round then her girth is warping the space time continuum. Cause all i see is an oval


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh :lol: Fine, she's looking rather ovular, better?  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

How's my Clarice looking today?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Lacie , we need updates !!!
Its not like you have a lot going there you know….:wink:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet those little alligators got Lacie :shocked::ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking like she better have a Stan in a few days :lol: she's been kinda bucky lately, so I think he's in there


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Good, good. Can't wait for him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well Clarice is getting loose and Buffy's ligs are getting soft and she's losing her plug. 
It'd be funny if they had their kids on the same day, and the horse foaled the same day too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Funny?? I'd be a wreck :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Funny?? I'd be a wreck :GAAH: :lol:


Haha! Me too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bah, nothing I haven't dealt with before  nothing like the time when I had 60 does! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...good for you Lacie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lacie with all that going on at once , do you wear roller skates to go back and forth from stalls to paddocks back to stalls and in the house to the pups and back out to the horse having her foal , back to the barn , and so on and so forth…..
Seriously ? I would just die if that happened to me….:shock::faint:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: Me? Have a barn, with stalls? HA, I wish! Sure at my last house, I had 3 barns up there, but then we just _had_ to move to this one... not one barn in sight :ROFL: 
And.... I don't know how to skate/roller blade :lol:

But it's an all day event, that's why I don't work  It's wake up, feed the baby goat, take the big puppies out, let the mom dogs out, go out and feed the horses, goats, cows, pig, chickens, dogs, cats, and other various fowl. Come back in, feed the baby goat ( he gets fed 7-8 times a day), then put him outside, bring the momma dogs back in, supplement puppies, change bedding. Go back out and flush water, etc, come back, feed the baby goat, let mom dogs out, rinse and repeat :lol:
Then I have to bring everyone back in at night.... :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thats right , i forgot your barn less :wink:
Still , your amazing to be able to birth all those animals out and do what you do , let me tell you ! I know the puppy work involved and with all the dogs , believe me . But the horse foaling , and the goats at the same time would just do me in big time , lol..

I guess we all have the rinse and repeat lives , some more then others , and we all get through the day  Some with less hair or more gray hair with each passing day , lol.. But i wouldn't have it any other way to tell you the truth


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , i lied , maybe leave out the dogs and the puppies 
But the rest , i'll keep


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Lacie with all that going on at once , do you wear roller skates to go back and forth from stalls to paddocks back to stalls and in the house to the pups and back out to the horse having her foal , back to the barn , and so on and so forth&#8230;..
> Seriously ? I would just die if that happened to me&#8230;.:shock::faint:


Lacie is super woman.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She certainly is - I find that we do what has to be done. If we thought about it we would all freak out. We carry buckets of water in snow and freezing weather, we are already nuts. lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lacie...any babies?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> Lacie is super woman.


Yes of course she is


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah Lacie, how is my Stan coming?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope, no babies. Probably not for at least another 2 & 3 days (the due dates). But Clarice likes to go over her due date too, so well see 
Stan probably wants to be fashionably late too, so he can make the headlines  :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

BUT then again, she was bred 8 days after the last time, so she could actually be due on the 1st, ten days from now :lol: But she looks too close to have to go another 10+ days.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No babies of any kind at all ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nothing new, no. Still have Moons boy, and all the alligators :lol: Waiting for the other does, and the mare. 
2 days for Clarice
3 days for Buffy
9 days for Biagia
12 days for Babette
16 days for Coup & Fancy
22 days for Edna

The mares due date is unknown, she was pasture bred, but she's looking close.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> The mares due date is unknown, she was pasture bred, but she's looking close.


Is she waxing up yet? I can't wait for baby pics. There'll be no more foals for me, so I gotta get my "cute baby pony" fix vicariously through others from now on.  :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not yet, bagged up pretty good though. Some of mine wax while others don't so it's another one of those things I can't trust :lol: She's never foaled here before, so I don't know if she typically waxes or not. 

In Clarice news... 1 more day, and she might not go way over this year  Her tail head is getting loose and her ligs are sinking.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see Clarice's kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's now just a matter of time. Clarice is due today ( :kidblue: ), Buffy is due tomorrow ( :kidred: )  While I'm really looking forward to seeing what they both will have... not gonna lie, I'm most excited about Biagia's kids! 7 MORE DAYS! :stars: :leap: :dance: Think blue and pink :greengrin: :kidblue: :kidred: 

10 days for Babette ~ Think PINK :kidred: :kidred:
14 for Coup & Fancy ~ Think PINK :kidred: :kidred:
20 for Edna ~ Think pink as well :lol: :kidred:

Time is really going by fast!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Show me da babies!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No babies from anyone yet. Clarice is on 151, Buffy is on 150.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think we are down to just 5 or 6 left. Man I love not having 40+ does kidding! And the fates have been kind. Only 4 or 5 sets of triplets this year.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

well I got twin bucklings when I wanted a doeling so Stan is likely to be a Stanetta


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope, it's going to be a Stan, no if's and's or but's about it :lol: She's been bucky lately, so I'm pretty sure she has a buck kid in there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Boring………….:wink:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Still waiting for Stan! What's taking so long? :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stan wants to be fashionably late…..lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not yet, bagged up pretty good though. Some of mine wax while others don't so it's another one of those things I can't trust :lol: She's never foaled here before, so I don't know if she typically waxes or not.
> 
> In Clarice news... 1 more day, and she might not go way over this year  Her tail head is getting loose and her ligs are sinking.


What's wax mean ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure in horses its when they get a waxy tip on the teats?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhhh^^thanks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I bet Lacie is out there right now coaxing Stan out!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...so who is Stan?? lol :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Stan is Emma's buckling who is travelling to the cold north :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

:lol: I hope he's fuzzy!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:lol: I hope he's a buck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep Emma's buckling, named after an autocorrect :lol: he'll be here tomorrow Im betting. She looks close


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, me too. We've all been waiting so long!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oooo....exciting! Tomorrow? Congrats Emma!

He may not wanna come out knowing where he's going :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Hey it was a very funny autocorrect! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm regretting bringing her up before I saw legs hanging out this time :lol: She's all nervous so she isn't pooping pellets anymore.... It's a mess out there :ROFL:

And whether or not it's Stan in there, it's been kicking me all day every time I feel her stomach :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So what happens if "Stan" isn't the man? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If Stan isn't a man, she'll be kept as Clarice's 2nd replacement, and we'll wait on Babette for a backup Stan, or whatever Emma decides.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

As of today the countdowns are

Clarice -1 days
Buffy 0 days
Biagia 6 days 
Babette 9 days
Coup & Fancy 13 days
Edna 20 days


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! Biagia!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well………I'm here waiting patiently of a update :dancedgi:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I want to see Biagia's kids! I wanna see Stan too but for his sake I hope he isn't born:lol:
He'd have to live in Michigan. Let's hope he likes the cold.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not much going on yet, but it's still early. I really can't wait to see Biagia's kids. But I hope Clarice does have a Stan  and he has to be a chammy too :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Chammy....did I tell you I don't like chammoisee?:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well he's not for you, now is he? :lol: but you should be fine with him because he's not going to be a chamoisee, he'll be a chamoise  :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope, I have made up my mind never to buy a chamoise buck:lol:
Why do you like it so much anyway?
And chamoise is no better than chamoisee:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sure your dear Emma will be happy with him, since she's one of those weirdos that likes chammy:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Because the same is lame, cou blancs and cou clairs don't come in really broken patterns like Coup very often. At most I get some toe splashes and some white on the face, sometimes on the side. But not really all that flashy.
It's just my personal preference, just how you like another color, I like chams the best


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like a lot of black in mine. Any chamoisee I've gotten has been exactly the same as the one before, no color there, got pretty tired of it.
By the way, how's Fenris doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He's doing good, 16 days old today, about 20lbs now. He wants a buddy so bad, he tried to be friends with Clarice, but she only liked him for about 20 minutes :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

But in Clarice news, she'll probably kid tonight. Buffy might go tomorrow or Saturday, her udder is fuller today. And Biagia is on day 145! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

In Clarice news... I tried to psych you guys out by saying tonight, but truth be told, I induced her to kid this AM :lol: Stan was not born.... But we have Francine and Fergie. Both are Cou Blancs. Sorry Emma.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You induced her???
Well congratulations!! They're really cute
Are you keeping both?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, induced her because I didn't want her going way over and kidding on the day it's supposed to rain. Really nice day today  Keeping both since she's getting old.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So, next up is Buffy, she's acting funny today, very standoffish, need to go check her ligs. Then Biagia in 5 days, Babette in 8, Coup and Fancy in 12.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww very pretty little ladies congrats Lacie 
Sorry about Stan not coming out 
I thought for sure you woulda pulled him out !
Maybe next year will be Stans year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Kinda too bad yeah, if Fergie had been a Stan instead, he would have been a stud! She's gonna be a beast, way more all around depth than her sister, and already nice high withers. Really solid doe kid. I'm quite pleased with her. I think she's actually a very light cou clair and not a cou blanc though, hard to tell with my crappy eyes (almost legally blind without glasses :lol: )





























And then there's Francine :lol: Smaller of the two, the first born and such a stupid sucker. I'm having a hard time thinking of when I had a kid this bad at nursing :ROFL: She's cute though


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So very cute


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute doelings


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, they still didn't get the hang of nursing, and Clarice didn't really seem like she was super into them, so I went ahead and pulled them for bottle/lambar kids. 

Here's how Biagia looks tonight :lol: I need to wash her udder again, she keeps peeing on it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh sheesh! My poor Biagia!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's probably got one or two in there :ROFL: Maybe three, we'll see  I'd love for her to have one or two does and a buck! But I'm going to happy with whatever she has, as long as it's alive and healthy


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Poor Biagia. I love Fergie!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice healthy looking girls there, cute too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Buffy's ligs are gone, by tonight probably  My son is calling her kids the Boofays, because when we say Buffy's name we make it sound more like buffet :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well she's had two small contractions so far, tooth grinding and drooling :lol: I'm wondering if they'll be traditional or not :chin: Hope it's/they're does!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Buffy's ligs are gone, by tonight probably  My son is calling her kids the Boofays, because when we say Buffy's name we make it sound more like buffet :lol:


Boofays&#8230;..:slapfloor::ROFL: 
Lacie , you HAVE TO name her babies Boo Boo and Faye , you just have too...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Wait.. Was she bred to a boer??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, her kids will be 75%.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The Boofays are here after some rearrangement :lol: They were both coming out at the same time. Buck doe twins  The doe is the dark chocolate-red


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Woohoo! Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww they are so cute !!
Buffy looks very proud of herself . Good girl Buffy !!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She loves her babies  I really like the does color, she seems to pay more attention to the buck though, the one that caused the most pain :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So this brings the total count to 4 does 2 bucks (counting the one of Moons we couldn't save). 66% doe rate so far.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww they're so cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the doeling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm gonna get some dry pics of them in the morning when I put them back out, but oh my does she have some bone size, especially for only being 75%. I think she has thicker legs than her brother. She's a red brown with chocolate socks, real pretty  Have to run it by the boy that owns them all, but I like the name Rawhide Reema for her, she has double Rawhide Zeppelin for those that know Boers. 
She's gonna be a big pretty girl when she's done growing  She's 8lbs and he's 9lbs. Not bad for the little Buffy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you keeping her Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, I'm tired of all the traditionals, I need some flare :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

You need a spotted buck! I love spotted boer bucks! They are so big and wrinkly and colorful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I failed to get pictures of Buffy's kids today, they're old news :lol: I was too busy playin' with this little lady!  :greengrin: Be jealous, be very jealous! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats Lacie! She is gorgeous! Keeper??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's so pretty Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh course she's a keeper! I never sell the fillies  :lol: Rain really outdid herself


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This is her dad. Heart of Gold, only picture of him I have :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty girl!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an appy mare. What a beautiful mare and foal.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Never?? How many horses do you have now if you keep all the baby girls??


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm always amazed at how foals legs are sooooo long


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

gorgeous filly - nice blanket- she will be a beauty


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Gorgeous filly Lacie , congrats again 
Your excuse for not taking more baby goat pictures has been 
excepted


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Biagia looks like tomorrow is going to be her day  150 is tomorrow for her 
4 days left for Babette
8 for Coup and Fancy
14 for Edna


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What pretty babies!! Congrats!! 

Oh my.... I love that appy filly!   A palomino appy sure would have been cool.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful...I love her dad...how long is gestation for a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Beautiful...I love her dad...how long is gestation for a horse?


11 painfully long months


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think Biagia might have changed her mind :lol: her ligs are back up, so like I've been saying, she go into labor when I'm 50 miles away at my eye doc appt on the 3rd :lol: 
She's soooo miserable tonight, and walking stiff again, gave her some more cmpk tonight, and a little baking soda. She either has big twins, or triplets in there. Kristi thinks she's bigger this year than last year when she had the quads, but I don't think she has quads in there again. Quads aren't too terribly common here. 

And Babette, that drama queen, she has a single, dinky twins at most, and she's out there laying down moaning and groaning, grunting and "eh...eh...eh-ing" away out there tonight, and Biagia's next to her, bigger than a house not making a sound :ROFL: You'd have though Babette was in labor with all the noise she was making, but she still has 4 more days, due ON the 3rd :lol: and she's always fashionably late


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not the most amazing pictures, but here's Buffy 75% doe.  But the stupid phone, depending on where she's standing, it makes her look either red, or brown :lol: She's more red than brown in person. More like the 1st pic.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Never?? How many horses do you have now if you keep all the baby girls??


Just saw this, not that many anymore. Several of the old ones passed away, then there's the mare that died out of nowhere when we were loading it, sold several studs, and colts, gave a few away. And there's a very low filly rate here anyway. So after all that, I got three more, so I'm up to 3 studs, 7 mares, and 4 fillies. Used to have 28, I think I'm doing substantially better with my problem :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol! What do you do with so many horses!?!? I barely have time for one! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I pet them.... :ROFL: I ride sometimes, but mostly they are my pasture ornaments. People stop by with their kids when they are in the big pasture and they pet them and give them carrots, and there is this one lady that actually paints them when she stops by, pretty cool actually


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I want to play!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't wait for my Biagia! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nothing going on still, udder is a little fuller today, tailhead is a little more sunken in, but the ligs are still pretty high. Sooo, tomorrow or the day after! :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

anything???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's close Ni.. We're all biting our nails! Oh and HI! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, nope nothing yet. Getting closer. Had a little amber goo about 2 hours ago, ligs are undetectable. Udder is getting firm, but nothing crazy yet. Talk, talk, talking to those babies 
She's laying down right now, looking sooooo innocent :hair: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Doe buck twins! Exactly what I wanted! They look like like their paternal grandsire and maternal granddam, both sundgaus!
Brigade (the buck) weighed in at 12lbs 13oz and Roxanne weighed in at 10lbs 9oz, big kids! About 23.5lbs of kids between the two of them.
Dry pics in the morning


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! Those are big kids! Congrats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Quick pic, busy day and it's trying to rain out there. Waiting for Babette to kid today, and got Easter lunch/dinner going right now. 
These babies are tanks! Bigger bone than the boer kids who are over a week older than them, and they are almost their size too :lol:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so jealous! I am dying to have some sundgau kids. My Alpines are all due at the end of the month. 

Congrats! I'm glad you got what you were hoping for. They look gorgeous.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I haven't had a sundgau in over 10 years! 
Thanks! I'm thrilled with them!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, it probably isn't going to happen for me this year. There are sundgaus back on both sides of the pedigrees, but my bucks are either broken chamoises or two-tone chamoises. I love sundgaus though. Cou blancs and cou clairs it is! I did get a whole mess of color in my Guernsey kids, who are naturally more desirable as solids. :hammer:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Geez sundgaus are very common for me...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!! OMG I love them you're keeping the buck right?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Lacie , gorgeous kids :stars:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is Babette doing anything yet? She's late we've already had 6 Easter kids born on the forum.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOVE sundgaus!!!! they are huge! but sooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Margaret, yes this years kids and next years from Biagia will be retained. She'll be A.I'd to probably Falcon this fall.

Thanks everyone, I'm super happy with them! 

Yeah Jill, she's doing everything, everything but kidding right now :lol: and hush! Great things come to those who wait! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well this isn't Stan either! :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, now you know how to get all doelings. Have a reservation for a buck months in advance :lol:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol. Oops


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Gosh I guess. I'd offer one from Coup, but what if she suddenly dies or something before I get to breed her again? Then I have nothing... what to do what to do..


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Aww, sorry Lacie! Just leave it open and see what Coup has. She's due soon, so just try not to worry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lacie , I'm sorry Stan was a no show this time around , but stop making it so funny when you post about it….i feel bad laughing , but the 
"Well this isn't Stan either" made tea come out my nose…..lol..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. I guess they're all making up for me not getting any does the past 3 years :lol: She makes replacement doe #4. Still have Coup, Fancy and Edna to go. 
Any name suggestions for the Easter girl?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Lacie , I'm sorry Stan was a no show this time around , but stop making it so funny when you post about it&#8230;.i feel bad laughing , but the
> "Well this isn't Stan either" made tea come out my nose&#8230;..lol..


:slapfloor: I can't even say on here what came out of my mouth when I noticed it wasn't a Stan foot :ROFL: The one time I was mad to see a doe foot :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , you have all the luck with getting does , don't you , lol..
What do you mean doe foot ? Am i missing something..?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

But she is a gorgeous baby girl , you've got to admit it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I say Bonet , or Bunny , or Eggy or Eggshell


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, yeah sorry. That was a reference to last year when Edna was born. When Gracie was pushing her out me and DH were sitting out there with her, and there were these GIANT feet and legs coming out, Gracie has always had single bucks (never once had a doe) that were at least 10lbs, 13lbs was standard for her, and she was a tiny doe herself.
So we see these big feet and legs coming out, and he said something alone the lines of "Oh my god, Gracie, another giant buck?!", and I looked at those feet and legs and said "Nope, those are doe feet  " :lol: He said no way that was a doe kid, and we put a bet on it and pulled her out, and viola! Those were doe feet :lol:


And for the Easter girl, I say "doe foot" because that all that was presenting, had to fix her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol how can you tell doe feet Lacie? Or do you just feel it in your gut?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

After seeing well over 100 kid feet coming out, it's one of those things you just know :lol: The feet are usually smaller, legs a little thinner and longer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol but you said they were big!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They were, but I just knew :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So if you see buck feet...can you put em back in and make em change? :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats pretty funny , thats a good running joke  
Im sure that its going to make its way around TGS now , lol..
Next you'll be reading , "When i saw the doe feet , i was sooo excited" :laugh:

Darn shame there isn't a window of opportunity to push them back in and root around for something else , like a grab bag , lol.
Sorry , I'm really tired :roll:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: Unfortunately no matter how much you try to make them come out as something else, it just doesn't work!
I'm happy I have a replacement doe from her, but it sucks there wasn't a Stan.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Next time Lacie , next time  Enjoy her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah... I tried pushing buck feet back in a few times and trying again... Didn't work :sigh: :lol:

Sorry there was no Stan though  poor Emma.. :hug:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks guys. I guess they're all making up for me not getting any does the past 3 years :lol: She makes replacement doe #4. Still have Coup, Fancy and Edna to go.
> Any name suggestions for the Easter girl?


How about Bunny?? Lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:slapfloor:You guys crack me up.
Sorry you didn't get a Stan Emma
The doe fairy must really like you this year Lacie:lol:
Maybe Coup will have a buckling. When's she due?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well whatever Coup has I'll probably hang onto it just in case. She and Fancy are due tomorrow.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Fancy a FF right? And you don't sell bucks out of FFs do you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the little lady today. Unfortunately I'm going to have to keep an eye on her, as Babette seems totally uninterested and would rather fight with Coup all day. They've been fighting so long they're both bleeding, so I penned Coup up inside the pen that's inside the doe pen, but Babette wont stay with her kid, she keep running back to the gate to fight with Coup.

Fenris didn't want his bottle this morning, or afternoon. It was the first time he's had to sleep outside, so hopefully he'll take a bottle later. He looks like he's been eating a drinking, he's not all sucked in or bloated, so I think he's ok, just have to keep an eye on him as well.

And Roxanne has been hogging all the milk since I milked Biagia out last night, I gave Brigade a 24oz bottle this morning and he drank all by the 4oz. So he thought he was going to die :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> Fancy a FF right? And you don't sell bucks out of FFs do you?


She's an FF this year, yeah. And usually not, I mean I do, but I can't guarantee what kind of udder they'll throw, etc. She is last years doe out of Nehru and Clarice, and she's bred to Nehru for this years kid.
She has a really nice udder, looking at it from the rear high, wide and well shaped, and good size teats too, just not a lot of fore extension. 
Why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Gross.. U bred her to her sire


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:lol: guess I won't tell you my breeding plans for year after next.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with Coup and Fancy Lacie


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Gross.. U bred her to her sire


Lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's an FF this year, yeah. And usually not, I mean I do, but I can't guarantee what kind of udder they'll throw, etc. She is last years doe out of Nehru and Clarice, and she's bred to Nehru for this years kid.
> She has a really nice udder, looking at it from the rear high, wide and well shaped, and good size teats too, just not a lot of fore extension.
> Why?


Just wondering


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well they're both on 150 today, so it's creeping up.... :lol: Watch them go into labor when I have to take the puppy to the airport :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

151... Fancys back end is starting to loosen up, ligs still firm. Coup isn't doing much either.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well c'mon already girls! Lacie-you need another appt so you'll be gone :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

How's everyone today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They're fine, Coups udder is filling more. Ligs still firm, probably only a single in there though. Fancy is about the same too.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They like to make you wait :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm totally fine with the waiting game at this point, I still have to clean the porch off from the last kiddings :lol: And that's a few more days for Fancy to mature :slapfloor:

Coup and Fancy are on 152
Edna is on 146


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh man everyone's does are going late... I only have a few days off after Temper is due.. I hope she goes on time..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, who took my doe fairy? Seriously guys? He's only a giraffe!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Is that a coup buck?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Nope, Fancy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He's pretty, I like the giraffe!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Except his pink nose :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He's a cutie!! Esp his pink nose!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll send any pink nosed kids to you Skyla!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, he's a Fancy kid. He was stuck and stopped her labor, so I don't know how long she had been trying before I got back, she was looking close last night, but nothing immediate. 
He was just simply too large, she wasn't pushing at all after she had a stream of goo that reached the ground. And it took, oh, maybe 15-20 minutes of pulling on him to get him out, I was worried I popped his shoulder out of the socket :lol: Would have helped if she tried at all, but whatever, I only pulled a muscle in my hand :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Coup on the other hand is looking like maybe tonight or in the morning. Getting softer back there, but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Temper is faking it.. She just wants attention.. Which makes Kat want attention so now they are both grunting and groaning :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's Fancy's giraffe :lol: HE makes HER look tiny, normally it should be the other way around. He's the same size as Babettes' 1 week old doeling.
And yes, he nursed the one side, and it's lopsided now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He's a cutie! Love his face!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awwww...what a cute little giraffe!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'll send any pink nosed kids to you Skyla!


Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

His hair is so wavy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah it is, he was dry in those pics too! So that's some throwback hair! 

He weighs 10lbs 5oz, poor Fancy, hows that for a first kid! Sheesh!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yikes!! I thought my ff twin 9# boys were big!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so Coup went into labor last night, I helped her out a bit because, big surprise, it was a big kid. What are the chances right? :lol: Delivered minutes before midnight. I literally just pulled him out, wiped his nose and immediately left and went to bed :lol:
I have no idea if he has any white, I don't remember, but he's a chammy. I wouldn't be surprises if he was 10-11lbs either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well go check! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> Yikes!! I thought my ff twin 9# boys were big!


Madeline is a ff...her twins were 13 lbs each.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

What? You mean you didn't stay up for hours afterward getting pictures for us? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Man, I don't know how I missed that white last night, 'course I only looked at him long enough to wipe the nose and see the sack :lol: what a stud! 
Bottle fed him half a quart just now, he'll be going on a lambar along with babs doe and fenris.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

What a good looking boy! Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:woohoo: I got Coups papers back today, she's now a 6*M and an Advanced Registry doe, her buck kids will be *B's now


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Congrats!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A great couple of days indeed  Grats and beautiful boy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome looking buck kid Lacie!!
Is that Emma's Stan or are you keeping him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! I'm about to get some individual pics of them all, will post them soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He'll be staying here, Margaret. Better luck next year, I don't want to be too hasty and sell them and have something happen to the dams without anything out of them.

That also puts me at having 4 bucks to keep :lol: 

I have a buck kid from Fancy though, he'll be for sale $100 to whoever wants a giraffe :ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Are you done with kidding except for the one in July?
Too bad Emma didn't get her Stan...good idea to hang onto him though, in case something happened like with Moon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A giraffe? :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have one doe left to kid, Edna. She's on 150 today. Then the possible 4th of July one. 

Yep, he's all leg :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha....I see....I was picturing a really loooong neck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the giraffe, $100 and he's yours! :lol: And Babettes doe, I think I like the name Andraste for her... :chin: And Brigade, missed Roxanne somehow, and Francine and Fergie for the most part, got some of Buffy's kids, didn't get anything of Coups buck, he was taking a nap. 
And Fenris tried to photobomb with every chance he got, so he got put on the chain like the dog he is :lol: He was not amused at all..... :lol: And as you can tell, he isn't set up or anything, just being restrained  But as you can tell, he's alive and well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

None of the kids on chains are set up actually, it was just for fun, we were taking pics of the pups, and had the chain with us when we went to take pictures of the goats :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Fenris is gorgeous  I forgot you had boer goats :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and 600.00 can buy you all my bucklings...:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You have a bunch of gorgeous babies there Lacie , congrats


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love those babies Lacie. nice range of colour as well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

All the babies are doing great, growing well. I think Biagia's kids would have had a better head start if she wasn't congested so badly for about a week. Due to that Coups buck is bigger than them almost :shock: 

Edna was due on the 13th, but no action yet. She's at 156 today, ligs feel maybe lower/looser

But here is Rain's baby girl, because I know one of you was dying to see her :lol: She's grown!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Such a beautiful filly!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally some action from Edna, took her long enough! Ligs gone, udder full, got that look in her eyes, and a little distant tonight. No go yet if she's going to, just the prelabor right now.
Now if she'll just give me the buck kid I know she has, we can get this over with. She obviously won't have a doe, because she needs to let me down a minimum of 3 times, doe code and all :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's only half her size :lol: 11lbs of a nice looking doe kid! Nehru has some explaining to do though.... 3rd kid to look like this out of a brown doe! And also, Nehru, if you could quit giving 10.5-11lb kids to the first timers, that'd be nice. 
He was 11lbs himself, and only one of his kids has been under 10.5lbs, and that was Fenris, but Moon always had small kids anyway


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow big girl! Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, she's huge! Nice looking doe kid, proud of little Edna  She's nursing well and doing good.  I LOVE her white tail :lol:

And the boy child that owns her came up with the name Alillia (Alillea?), I don't know how he spells it, and I've forgotten her name about 50 times today. Pronounced A-Lilly-AH...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And this also puts a close to my kiddings for the year, most likely. 
For the Alpines, there was 6 does and 4 bucks. 1 doe and 1 buck for the boers


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babies are growing nicely, finally finishing their creep area today so they can get some grain to themselves. 
The only ones I've weighed so far were these guys
Fenris - 5, almost 6 weeks old - 44lbs
Francine and Fergie - 3 weeks old - 26lb
Orphan Annie - 2 weeks old - 19lbs
Vigilante - 1 week old - 17lbs


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lacie they're so pretty!!!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Whoa...Fenris is 44# at just over a month?! Teach me your secrets


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He's really taken off the past two weeks. Definitely not fat though, he's in a lanky, gawky stage right now.
He's just been eating hay, and I just got him started on a 28% protein grain, yesterday. They don't eat much yet, so it's fine for now. But he really doesn't drink much milk anymore, I can't help but think he keeps trying to wean himself, but I force it on him because he still has at least another 6 weeks! :lol: 
He went from 1qt per feeding, to like 8-16oz, depending on if he's eaten and drank anything yet. He also thinks water is pretty great, so sometimes he fills up before I get his bottle ready. But whatever he's finding to eat, it's working for him :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Isn't he purdy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

little-bits-n-pieces said:


> isn't he purdy


yes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Dang it! Almost had him sold! I've renamed him Curly :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So I guess the lady halfway changed her mind, she doesn't want to buy Curly, just wants to use Vigilante and Brigade on some of her does this fall :lol: I knew she'd come crawling back to me :lol:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol. They are all very cute! Can't wait till there is so much green foliage here! It was snowing here today!!


----------

